# Short Throw Shifter???



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

kevjam79 said:


> Has anyone seen any STS for the Cruze? I can't find anything, but I may not be looking in the right place.
> 
> I would even settle for bushings that would tighten up the current setup.
> 
> ...


i've seen several.. here ya go... but i don't think it will help you much
the Insignia is the kissing cousin to the Cruze and Regal

MTech Opel Tuning. Opel performance parts. short shifter 1

And the M32 is the transmission.
MTech Opel Tuning. Opel performance parts. Short shifter 2

those look like the right parts on the transmission, but don't take my word for it.. 

I've got a OEM shifter on order atm from gmpartsdirect. Hopefully it will come in soon and I can get to modifying it. It was like $60 with shipping, so it'll be a inexpensive experiment. If it doesn't work, i'll come up with something else for my car.


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, what do you plan to modify on the spare?


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

MTech Opel Tuning. Opel performance parts, chiptuning and 2.0L conversion kits. 

If only this fit our engine...


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

kevjam79 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what do you plan to modify on the spare?


depends on how its built.. the idea is to change the fulcrum point of the shifter shaft that operates the cables. It will probably mean pulling the spare apart and having a new shaft machined to the measurements i want. But from the diagrams i've seen, i'm not sure the answer is that simple. I have a feeling I may end up building a completely different shifter assembly that closely resembles the OEM one but allows for the longer lever on the lower side of the pivot point. IF there is enough room. Its all about space limitations. 

Really won't know till it shows up on my door. Order status stays its still "on order"  But i'm reasonably patient.. i can wait.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

thevoid said:


> MTech Opel Tuning. Opel performance parts, chiptuning and 2.0L conversion kits.
> 
> If only this fit our engine...


i'm not sure it doesn't.. but i'm not sure it does.. it LOOKS like the one on our transmission. If my little endeavor doesn't work with the OEM shifter then i'll order one and see just for curiosity sake.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Now THAT turbo may get ya into the 14's.....


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

DOH!! i didn't even realize you linked a turbo..hahaha. I was all thinking about short shifters!!


----------



## 5.0 Junkie (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd be happy with solid bushings. The shifter itself isn't bad, but you can put it in gear and move the entire shifter assembly side to side with the stick. I think it would be a ton better with just a solid feel.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

i got the confirmation and tracking # email from GMpartsdirect last night, the OEM shifter is suppose to be here tuesday. So i'll be looking at it next week and seeing what i can do with it. I'll take lots of pics, so ya'll can see whats at work down there.


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

5.0 Junkie said:


> I'd be happy with solid bushings. The shifter itself isn't bad, but you can put it in gear and move the entire shifter assembly side to side with the stick. I think it would be a ton better with just a solid feel.


I agree. I think we may just need solid mount bushings.

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

5.0 Junkie said:


> I'd be happy with solid bushings. The shifter itself isn't bad, but you can put it in gear and move the entire shifter assembly side to side with the stick. I think it would be a ton better with just a solid feel.


:sigh:

This by far was the best improvement to my 6 speed. Solid base bushings and cable link bushings. The short throw was nice but these were what really made it feel good and took the slop out. Machining a set out of Aluminum yourself really wouldn't be hard or cost a lot to have a machinist do it for you. A 12 pack of beer would probably cover it.


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Does anyone have the dimensions of these pieces?


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

kevjam79 said:


> Does anyone have the dimensions of these pieces?


i will tuesday  

at least thats what the tracking number says.


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

I figure I should bump this up since I started a similar thread this morning and have no replies...

Have you had any success in modifying the shift selector lever? (Or whatever the name of the part that I have pictured below).

I think that by relocating the cable end mounting point closer to the center of the shift arm, you'll effectively reduce the throw at the shifter (in the car).

Pic of the stock assembly on my '12 Eco 6-speed:


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

I haven't spent much time poking around, but does anyone know how that arm is fastened to the shaft? Is there a set screw or circlip that is not visible?

I'd be willing to give a shot at modifying it if I could be confident I won't trash anything during the removal/installation process...


----------

